# Mushie [Consequences of not paying maintenance fees]



## Mushie (Oct 31, 2010)

What happens if I stop paying the maintenance fees for my timeshare? Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Luanne (Oct 31, 2010)

I haven't done this myself.  But a few consequences would be:

- You can't use your unit, or make exchanges
- Your credit will be affected since you are defaulting on payments, so you could be referred to a credit agency


----------



## teepeeca (Oct 31, 2010)

Your credit report can take a "hit"; might be liable for late fees and attorney costs; won't be able to use the timeshare while you are delinquent with you maintenance fees; other accounts you might have might show an increase in the rate of interest you will pay for unpaid/outstanding amounts owed (NOT paid in full within the billing cycle accounts).

Do you need some other reasons to pay your account, when billed?

Tony


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 31, 2010)

Is this timeshare paid off?  Have you considered giving it away?

click here ->*How can I give my timeshare away on TUG?*


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 1, 2010)

From what I have read, your biggest hit may be having a foreclosure on your credit report once it progresses to that stage, as it will.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 1, 2010)

*Major Serious Unpleasantness.*




Mushie said:


> What happens if I stop paying the maintenance fees for my timeshare?


Click here for a clue. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Nov 1, 2010)

If you're with Wyndham, they'll drop you from "Points" to "Fixed Week" if they can.  Getting back into points can be an expensive chore.

Honestly, you really don't want to go down that path...somebody out there will take the TS off your hands.  Depends on how motivated the seller happens to be...

BTW, once you are behind in MF the unit is a certifiable bearcat to unload.


----------



## theo (Nov 1, 2010)

*Howzzat now???*



Rob&Carol Q said:


> If you're with Wyndham, they'll drop you from "Points" to "Fixed Week" if they can.



You may be right, but I'm puzzled by this statement. There are Wyndham fixed weeks converted to points, enabling the owner(s) of same to use either one. But there are far more "pure points" ownerships, which never had any associated deeded fixed week in the first place. How then could such an ownership be "dropped" from Points to a "fixed week" if there was never an associated "fixed week" to begin with?


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Nov 2, 2010)

I wasn't clear...but you asked the right question.

My situation was a converted fixed week/points deal that was purchased many, many years ago...sadly, at retail but that's a different thread.  When my checking account added the debit card feature a few years ago, all of my ACH transactions stopped.  Thought I reinstated them all but missed a few.  One of them was the Wyndham MF payment.  My bad.

A little truthiness here.  Once I knew of the shortfall, I let it run awhile...remember that whole "Economic Meltdown" of recent memory?  Well, by the time I was able to get good, so to speak, Wyndham had changed me to the underlying fix week ownership.  They offered me a chance to buy my way back into points for a mere $2900...nope, wouldn't be prudent.  Or I could buy another points package (one time good deal, 105K for $9800 because I was actually calling them) and they would throw in the conversion of my fixed week for free.:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:  Oh my....

Took me the better part of two months of calls, emails, and vague threats of impending doom but they eventually relented and reinstated me once I was good financially.  OK, another truthiness, I was extremely polite in all dealings and immediately acknowledged the evil of my ways and asked for help and/or direction.  I also told them that I liked the product but wasn't about to pay for conversion or buy new points.  If need be I would unload the week on ebay and buy the same points package for way less than $1000.  Oddly, that seemed to be the winning arguement.  I mean, honestly, it was no skin off their chin to keep me happy.


----------

